# Shut Down



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.theblaze.com/phil-rober...government-should-shut-down-and-stay-that-way

Shut It down. If it's nonessential why do we have to pay for it?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Assuming they don't retroactively pay when the government resumes I'm fine with shutting things down for a few months. It would help show how useless some government programs are.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shut down does nothing. Some get paid time off when it gets settled . No one does not get paid.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

shut down is on for sure now - the GOP senate is voting on a temp budget that doesn't include $$$ ZIPPO $$$ for The Wall - the DNC won't even agree to include a $1B ...

sooooo the GOP is passing the buck and the DNC is out to ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Veto the temporary spending bill and make the RINOs show themselves.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The weasels in congress will cave and punt. Trump will also cave. There ain’t never gonna be a wall. Illegal immigration will continue until the country is destroyed.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I do remember one budget shutdown where the "non-essential" Feds were not paid after their "Budget Holiday", but it was a long time ago (probably a Liberal President).

*Rancher*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They try to make this government shut down so devastating to the American people. Social Security checks will continue along with disability, medicaid, etc. The military will function as normal, and the bureaucracy bottom up will get paid. You can be damn sure the Senate and Congress will be paid. Nonessential departments will be sent home but they will be paid in the end. Now, let's define Nonessential departments and who deserves a paycheck. There is more then a few ABC agencies and departments that can be shut down and the people fired today, this hour, and no one would notice. 

Shut the whole damn thing down, everyone goes home without pay, starting with Nancy and her socialist crowd, right now. Then let's have a discussion . :tango_face_grin:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

We block moneys in foreign accounts, why not in the US as they do to free citizens. Is the government above our laws. The government must really want a show down. If so I hope they get everything they deserve and then some! :devil:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Government shutdown?
Has the government ever failed to take their taxes out of your paycheck?
No? Obviously there has never been a government shutdown then, has there?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

May be time for a good reminder of days past. Just sayin.....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go. Us hicks from flyover country are well armed and highly pissed off.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Veto the temporary spending bill and make the RINOs show themselves.


Ask, and you may receive:
Shutdown talks collapse: Trump won't sign spending bill, Paul Ryan says


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Ask, and you may receive:
> Shutdown talks collapse: Trump won't sign spending bill, Paul Ryan says


Q said ten days of darkness begins at "shutdown".

Tomorrow is the darkest day of the year. Full moon Saturday.

D day... new Congress and Senate noon on the third. Perhaps D day is 4th day of month. Or maybe it's tomorrow...

Either way, I can hardly wait to see what happens next!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MikeTango said:


> Q said ten days of darkness begins at "shutdown".
> 
> Tomorrow is the darkest day of the year. Full moon Saturday.
> 
> ...


I've noticed Q likes to use alphabetic "code" sometimes, so when I saw the [D] "killbox", I thought "'D' is the 4th letter in the alphabet. Could this mean the 4th of Jan.?"
Who knows...


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

The 4th is ten days after Christmas.

Q said the full moon brings “heat”. 

It’s impossible for us to discern intentional misinformation from Q. 

Question is, will there be another evil false flag over the holidays?

Stay alert...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Ask, and you may receive:
> Shutdown talks collapse: Trump won't sign spending bill, Paul Ryan says


Great!
When Trump stands up I must give him credit.
Now, he has to hold that line.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

All Trump has to do, is throw a "presidential address" TONIGHT, and STATE "I will shut this GOVT DOWN until the money is secured for BORDER SECURITY", and then DO IT.
Start firing people, or the PEOPLE will start some shit you WONT BELIEVE...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Let's keep the national parks open and cut off congressional paychecks and healthcare.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Let's keep the national parks open and cut off congressional paychecks and healthcare.


Cut pay by 60% and stop healthcare permanently.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Great!
> When Trump stands up I must give him credit.
> Now, he has to hold that line.


Agreed!
Enough head fakes. Plant your flag and stand firm.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> Cut pay by 60% and stop healthcare permanently.


Hear, hear!
Did you know the average congressman or senator makes $174,000 a year?
That's $476 EVERY DAY, whether they're working or not.
There's 529 of them.
That's 92+ MILLION DOLLARS a year so they can stab us in the back and live high on the hog.

There used to be a time when we elected "statesmen" to represent us, and they could not afford to only fulfill that role. They looked forward to a time when their term was up so they could return to their professions and actually make a living.
Now it's friggin' career.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Let's keep the national parks open and cut off congressional paychecks and healthcare.


send home the IT techs and kick out the plug for the EBT card system >>>> give it 30 minutes


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Hear, hear!
> Did you know the average congressman or senator makes $174,000 a year?
> That's $476 EVERY DAY, whether they're working or not.
> There's 529 of them.
> ...


I am not saying that $174,000 is not good money, but I am fine with them getting that. I have a problem with them being able to engage in insider trading, getting free healthcare and allowed to otherwise receive "gifts" from donors. I am also a supporter of term limits. Max of 4 terms for the House and 3 for the Senate. Change this crap and you have a chance to change the Congress for the better.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..Trump best not puss out on this deal. Now I am an open borders guy at least from citizens of Mexico. I mean everybody who lives South of the Brazos River is either a Mexican or married to one. Us libertarians believe in legalizing all drugs and giving all the natives a free gun..and open up those gates...while straining out the muslims and other children of the devil. Not sure why that wouldnt work?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Elvis said:


> Assuming they don't retroactively pay when the government resumes I'm fine with shutting things down for a few months. It would help show how useless some government programs are.


Rest assured the paychecks to the bureacrats will be retroactive. Dont worry.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Philosophical question to ponder? If we actually shut the government down and sent everyone home, would anyone notice? would anyone care?


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

For one, airline flights would all be canceled... so there’s that. 

The Borders would be wide open... I’m sure they’re doing more than we realize. 

Federal retirement, military retirement, social security would stop paying. 

All of the VA hospitals would close. 

Food inspection at all of the big nasty slaughter houses and packing plants would stop. 

Pretty sure nobody would miss the post office tho. 

I could go on and on, it’s a mess. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A bit of wishful thinking. Situation is beyond repair. Send em all home and let's start over.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Shut it down, really, shut it down
They don't do anything anyway!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There will be little shut down. Most of the government has been fund anyway. Shut it down and the only ones that will notice much are CNN. Msnbc ect.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The House passes a revamped bill including 5 billion in funding for the wall.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/12/breaking-house-votes-on-revamped-spending-bill-with-border-wall-funding/


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

RedLion said:


> The House passes a revamped bill including 5 billion in funding for the wall.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/12/breaking-house-votes-on-revamped-spending-bill-with-border-wall-funding/


Next year he should shut it down again unless he gets funds to fence out the West Coast and Canada


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The GoFundMe page to fund the wall is almost to 10 million in just 3 days......

https://www.gofundme.com/TheTrumpWall


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> The GoFundMe page to fund the wall is almost to 10 million in just 3 days......
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/TheTrumpWall


if you don't think the $$$$ and numbers of contributors/WALL SUPPORTERS isn't being noticed by ALLLLLL that live & die by elections >>>> think again .....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> The GoFundMe page to fund the wall is almost to 10 million in just 3 days......
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/TheTrumpWall


Thhe problem with that is the high, excessive, confiscatory taxes I already pay should be more than sufficient to cover the cost of the feds doing their constitutional duty.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> The GoFundMe page to fund the wall is almost to 10 million in just 3 days......
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/TheTrumpWall


Oh no....

That money will NOT be allowed to be received, nor destroyed, by the intended party, by law.
I heard about this on the radio driving home today. The law is clear. This is considered a "gift", and cannot be used without express consent of congress BEFORE it is received, and can only be used for the exact thing congress states.

There is a congresswoman trying to pass a law that will allow it, but I have no idea where it is at the moment.

So much money... likely to be pocketed by a scammer.
:sad2:

Reference for the law: 6 US Code 453, section (b):


> (b) Gifts
> 
> Except as authorized by section 2601 of title 10, by section 93 of title 14, or by section 321n or 464 of this title, gifts or donations of services or property of or for the Department may not be accepted, used, or disposed of unless specifically permitted in advance in an appropriations Act and only under the conditions and for the purposes specified in such appropriations Act.


The congress woman pushing for the law to allow wall donations is named Dianne Black.

I heard it on the Rick Roberts radio program. Here's his podcast segment. Skip to 2:00: Go Fund Me chat


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Oh no....
> 
> That money will NOT be allowed to be received, nor destroyed, by the intended party, by law.
> I heard about this on the radio driving home today. The law is clear. This is considered a "gift", and cannot be used without express consent of congress BEFORE it is received, and can only be used for the exact thing congress states.
> ...


I get all of that, but nothing says that the govt needs to be involved in any of the use of this money in building the wall. Last time I checked, most of the land that the wall would be built on would be private land anyways. Also, private money can be used to build on federal property as well, as we have veteran housing on grounds of the Minneapolis VA Med Center that was built entirely with private money.

Also, it appears that McConnell may allow a simple majority to pass the legislation including wall funding, so only 51 votes. It should always be only a simple majority to pass legislation anyways.



> BREAKING: FOX News Says McConnell ONLY NEEDS 51 Votes to Pass Spending Bill with Border Wall Funding (VIDEO)


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/12/breaking-fox-news-says-mcconnell-only-needs-51-votes-to-pass-spending-bill-with-border-wall-funding-video/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The VA is fully funded through fiscal year 2019 so it will not be affected by a shutdown.



> A MESSAGE FROM THE SECRETARY
> 
> VA Not Affected in the Event of Partial Government Shutdown
> 
> ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Could a deal for a good amount for the wall actually be in the works?



> Breaking: Senate Deal May Be In Works With Money For Wall


https://www.weaselzippers.us/406336-breaking-senate-deal-may-be-in-works-with-money-for-wall/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I get all of that, but nothing says that the govt needs to be involved in any of the use of this money in building the wall. Last time I checked, most of the land that the wall would be built on would be private land anyways. Also, private money can be used to build on federal property as well, as we have veteran housing on grounds of the Minneapolis VA Med Center that was built entirely with private money.
> 
> Also, it appears that McConnell may allow a simple majority to pass the legislation including wall funding, so only 51 votes. It should always be only a simple majority to pass legislation anyways.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/12/breaking-fox-news-says-mcconnell-only-needs-51-votes-to-pass-spending-bill-with-border-wall-funding-video/


RINOcerous McConnell will let the bill die in a filibuster, rather than just using a simple majority.

The RINOs have stabbed America in the back yet again, remember the Tea Party they co-opted? Remember the a$$w!p2$, have had a majority to do, *SOMETHING/ANYTHING for two years now* and have just gotten fatter, at our expense


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> RINOcerous McConnell will let the bill die in a filibuster, rather than just using a simple majority.
> 
> The RINOs have stabbed America in the back yet again, remember the Tea Party they co-opted? Remember the a$$w!p2$, have had a majority to do, *SOMETHING/ANYTHING for two years now* and have just gotten fatter, at our expense


 Keep going you are right on target and doing fine...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Just keep it off line for as long as it takes Mr. President, and shut down the border too.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It could be shut down for a year, with little practical effect, because a lot of things are run by data operators. Social Security, Army pay, in effect all pay, is a database operation.
Let the "Inessentials" go home and stay there, without pay. And do it until Hell freezes over.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of the government has already been funded. It will not effect much. Some like it they get free time off and when it is settled they get pad for the time they were off. Not many will even notice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Shut it down and lock em up.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Should close border entries too and keep em closed until they can be properly secured.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wanna bet that USAid.gov continues to send my money to shit-hole countries?

https://www.usaid.gov/


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Wanna bet that USAid.gov continues to send my money to shit-hole countries?
> 
> https://www.usaid.gov/


I like that Slippy posted this, but not the aid to some shit-hole countries. Stop the waste of taxpayer dollars, cut off all funding now.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am willing to bet Mueller is going to get his paycheck and he hasn't done what he was hired to do in two long years.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Wanna bet that USAid.gov continues to send my money to shit-hole countries?
> 
> https://www.usaid.gov/


Dated but interesting foreign military aid figures:

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/spc/multimedia/military-spending/

"Many Americans think our government spends far too much money on foreign aid because the totals seem eye-popping. As the chart points out, in 2010 we spent $14.5 billion in total military foreign aid, far from chump change. But to put this sum in perspective, it makes up much less than one-percent of total federal spending, and that percentage hasn't changed much over the years. Even compared to what we spend in our total defense budget, the amount is modest."

Somehow justified because it makes up less than one percent of total spending...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Yep..Trump best not puss out on this deal. Now I am an open borders guy at least from citizens of Mexico. I mean everybody who lives South of the Brazos River is either a Mexican or married to one. Us libertarians believe in legalizing all drugs and giving all the natives a free gun..and open up those gates...while straining out the muslims and other children of the devil. Not sure why that wouldnt work?


Well...No.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> Dated but interesting foreign military aid figures:
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/spc/multimedia/military-spending/
> 
> ...


That's 14.5 billion that could be used to help American citizens or better yet let the American taxpayer keep his money to spend/save as he/she feels fit to do. It's his money, he earned and the government took illegally IMO. The USA has paid back any debt owed to all countries over the years, time the American citizen gets his/hers.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

14.5 billion in military aid.
How much in economic development 
How much in humanitarian
How much hidden in subsidies and tax advantages 
How much in troops protecting Japan, Europe, Israel, The house of Saudi? 

It is disingenuous to point out one and suggest foreign aid is not that much.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

stowlin said:


> 14.5 billion in military aid.
> How much in economic development
> How much in humanitarian
> How much hidden in subsidies and tax advantages
> ...


I agree... the intention of my post was to shine light on a small part of the larger problem.

If I come across total foreign aid figures I will post them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Shut down does nothing. Some get paid time off when it gets settled . No one does not get paid.


Shut it down....People need to see that life can go on with out the government and those complaining usually work for the government.....shut it dow.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Some interesting facts about US foreign aid.
I worked for many years on ships carrying this forein aid overseas. The aid was in the form of agricultural products (grain). The government intent was to help our farmers by providing a fair market for their products. The grain was required to be carried on US ships with US crews. So this aid provided jobs for Americans and supported a US merchant fleet that could be mobilized in time of war.

Over the years the farms became mega giants owned by foreign corporations. Many of The grain elevators are owned by these same foreign corporations. And gradually the government granted loopholes to allow foreign ships and crews to carry the cargos. So a concept that was to provide help to needy countries and jobs and markets to our own citizens has been corrupted to funnel $ directly out of taxpayer wallets and into forein pockets at every step of the way.

Today there are very few american cargo ships left along with few american crewmen. And FYI, that hero of patriotism and statesmanship, John Mcain, voted against the American merchant marine at every opportunity. He was a corrupt bastard.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey guys! I have been busy with Christmas and vacation. Did y'all know the government was shut down? :vs_lol:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I look at some of thee foreign countries as "geographic millennials." They want everything and do nothing.

For example, I've seen pictures of some countries where raw sewage runs down the middle of the street. That is not an "American aid" concern. Pour yourselves some concrete culverts, redirect the sewage to a waste management area (which you are going to build) and quit bugging Americans because you think we're all rich.

If a dictator tries to take over your country, I have two words for you, "Minute Men." These were colonial farmers who thought standing up for themselves was a duty. They believed that if their country needed them, they would lay down the plow and get their muskets "in a minute."

There are numerous places in the world where you can buy a Kalashnikov for pocket change. Yes, some of you will die. But that's a better option for me than having my fellow citizens die fighting for people too stupid to build a culvert.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

"Many Americans think our government spends far too much money on foreign aid because the totals seem eye-popping. As the chart points out said:


> Isn't that about the same amount we need to build the wall?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Elvis said:


> Isn't that about the same amount we need to build the wall?


Yeah, but around here we don't yell out, "If you think my shits bad, just look at the SHit Inors doing! Cut everything and make the prioritize it and justify it to get it turned back on..

Oh wait $10 Billion going to central AMerica to reduce illegal immigration...how bout we make it $5B and use the other 5 to help from our end by building a damn wall.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Feller at work was trying to convince me that a wall would do no good to which I replied, "So, how's not having a wall working out for us?"


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Yeah, but around here we don't yell out, "If you think my shits bad, just look at the SHit Inors doing! Cut everything and make the prioritize it and justify it to get it turned back on..
> 
> Oh wait $10 Billion going to central AMerica to reduce illegal immigration...how bout we make it $5B and use the other 5 to help from our end by building a damn wall.


Why "give" central america any of the American taxpayer money in the first place? Tell them to let their own people work and pay their taxes to central america.

American taxpayers owe central america squat.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Feller at work was trying to convince me that a wall would do no good to which I replied, "So, how's not having a wall working out for us?"


It's working in Hungary, and Israel is still going strong with their effective wall.
On Hungary:


> Speaking on the second anniversary of the government's move to seal Hungary's border with Serbia - which is also an external border for the European Union - Prime Minister Viktor Orbán's Chief Security Advisor, György Bakondi, announced that the fences have caused illegal immigration to collapse from 391,000 in 2015, to 18,236 in 2016, to just 1,184 in 2017.


On Israel:


> According to the Israeli Ministry of Defense, the southern border fence reduced the flow of illegal migrants into Israel from hundreds per month to only 11 for all of 2016, none of whom reached Israeli cities undetected.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

> According to the Israeli Ministry of Defense, the southern border fence reduced the flow of illegal migrants into Israel from hundreds per month to only 11 for all of 2016, none of whom reached Israeli cities undetected.


If this is true, we're spending too much for too little. The Israelis use a fence that stops organized, intelligent jihadists. We want to build an expensive 5 billion dollar wall to stop guys who pick tomatoes.

Now, I may be just a guy who rubs stuff with a wet rock, but I'd like to know how the Israelis get this fence thingie to work. After all, we gave them F-35s. We should get part of this fence to study it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

It’s not just the fence. It’s the guys patroling that fence. The Jews don’t mess around. They are not limited by ‘political correct’. They take their shit seriously and any fence jumpers are in for a bad ass-whipping at the very least. And maybe even a bullet.

Plus you also have to consider that Israel doesn’t welcome illegals with open arms and tons of government freebie giveaways. On the other hand, we offer a bonanza of freebies to anyone that can land one foot on our side of the borderline.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

First people who stop getting paid should be the politicians. That should include any and all benefits/insurance.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The USA owes no country a dime. We have paid any and all debts owed with blood and liberty to those that want it. But it wasn't the politicians that did the bleeding and they shouldn't give what isn't theirs to give.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> They take their shit seriously and any fence jumpers are in for a bad ass-whipping at the very least. And maybe even a bullet.


Oh, I'd pay real money to see Pelosi's face crack like ice in gin hearing that the USA is no longer taking prisoners. And this brings up a good point, if these caravans are teeming with diseases and cartel drugs, why aren't we shooting them now? They tell our military to shoot up people we don't even know in foreign countries, but we cannot shoot them at our doorstep? Seems hypocritical.

Years without sex and who knows what chemical reactions Botox does to one's cerebellum? She's unfit for duty.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, the Government has been shut down for a few days now and I haven't noticed one damn thing in my life that has changed, not one. Things that make you go Mmmmmmm.:vs_worry:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Well, the Government has been shut down for a few days now and I haven't noticed one damn thing in my life that has changed, not one. Things that make you go Mmmmmmm.


This happens at every shut-down, but I have a theory. Follow me.

The "non-essential employees" get sent home and Washington D.C. runs smoothly. The raw, nasty debates return when these "non-essentials" come-back. Cause and effect?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> This happens at every shut-down, but I have a theory. Follow me.
> 
> The "non-essential employees" get sent home and Washington D.C. runs smoothly. The raw, nasty debates return when these "non-essentials" come-back. Cause and effect?


But I thought the politicians were the non-essentials?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Generally speaking, the Federal Government has been the cause of most of the problems that we have experienced in the last 6 decades of this once great republic.

Want a better life?

*Shut down at least 70% of the Federal Government! 
*
You're welcome!

Slippy!:vs_box:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ekim said:


> Why "give" central america any of the American taxpayer money in the first place? Tell them to let their own people work and pay their taxes to central america.
> 
> American taxpayers owe central america squat.


I say we pay them $50K A YEAR TO BUILD THAT DAMN WALL between them and America. and its done when it gets to high for us to shoot your pay check over with a T-shirt cannon. wrapped in a T-shirt that says I went to AMerica and I GOT STone Walled!!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Generally speaking, the Federal Government has been the cause of most of the problems that we have experienced in the last 6 decades of this once great republic.
> 
> Want a better life?
> 
> ...


SHit yes, cause that 70 % is the part thats preventing the other 30% from getting anything done. Shut her down...and keep her down untill something breaks I say.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> SHit yes, cause that 70 % is the part thats preventing the other 30% from getting anything done. Shut her down...and keep her down untill something breaks I say.


The federal is what is broke and the politicians aren't to try and fix that, they would loose their jobs then cause to many citizens would finally see have screwed up the government really is.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> I say we pay them $50K A YEAR TO BUILD THAT DAMN WALL between them and America. and its done when it gets to high for us to shoot your pay check over with a T-shirt cannon. wrapped in a T-shirt that says I went to AMerica and I GOT STone Walled!!!!


Wow, this is looking like Thermopylae all over again.

Now get this, the Senate doesn't want their leader to fight the enemy that the leader knows is there. He has a plan, one that their previous leader wanted. His own people won't support him, so he has the military re-build part of the wall, and armed men will close the choke-point. The invaders say they don't want trouble, they just want to share the land ahead, and if every lays down their weapons, no one get hurt. The leader essentially says, "Come and take them." On the first day, the invaders fail miserably.

How am I doing so far? Those who refuse to study history...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Generally speaking, the Federal Government has been the cause of most of the problems that we have experienced in the last 6 decades of this once great republic.
> 
> Want a better life?
> 
> ...


Bureaucrats! It's those guys you never see, never hear. They survive every election unnoticed, putting out policy, rules, and regulations for years and years, unseen for decades. 70% of the ABC agencies and their minions in the deepest basements of the government can be fired this second. No severance pay.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

The only problem with the shutdown is that "Fake News" will spin it as Trumps Fault, NOT the Dem's fault and the Sheeple will further hate Trump.

Trump needs to bring his message to the people and Say Look. I want to protect this country. I am asking the Democrats to take $40 in taxes from every household and use it to fund the Wall. Why are they risking everyone's safety over $40 ?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> The only problem with the shutdown is that "Fake News" will spin it as Trumps Fault, NOT the Dem's fault and the Sheeple will further hate Trump.
> 
> Trump needs to bring his message to the people and Say Look. I want to protect this country. I am asking the Democrats to take $40 in taxes from every household and use it to fund the Wall. Why are they risking everyone's safety over $40 ?


BS, the American citizen already pays enough taxes. Cut the spending on liberal BS and help those in need and the tax payers at the same time!
Or give the Tax payers a tax credit on ammo purchases to cut the cost of defending our border. That will cut the reduce the waste on the government tit, another win for tax payers.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> The only problem with the shutdown is that "Fake News" will spin it as Trumps Fault, NOT the Dem's fault and the Sheeple will further hate Trump.
> 
> Trump needs to bring his message to the people and Say Look. I want to protect this country. I am asking the Democrats to take $40 in taxes from every household and use it to fund the Wall. Why are they risking everyone's safety over $40 ?


You need to get out of the USSR mind set of the government taking money from the people.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Demitri.14 said:


> The only problem with the shutdown is that "Fake News" will spin it as Trumps Fault, NOT the Dem's fault and the Sheeple will further hate Trump.
> 
> Trump needs to bring his message to the people and Say Look. I want to protect this country. I am asking the Democrats to take $40 in taxes from every household and use it to fund the Wall. Why are they risking everyone's safety over $40 ?


No reason to take it from mine and your pockets, take it from;

USAid
Welfare
Dept of Education
EPA
Dept of Interior
Dept of HUD
Dept of Labor
Dept of State
...Transportation
...Treasurey
...Agriculture
...Energy
...Labor
...Justice
...I could go on and on, take it from one or each of the bloated useless departments within the Federal Gov...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

If we could be assured that every dime would be used solely to build walls and barriers, Not anything else, I would like to see it added to our IRS form as an option to donate to the build a wall fund. I'd bet they hit 5 Billion the first year.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> If we could be assured that every dime would be used solely to build walls and barriers, Not anything else, I would like to see it added to our IRS form as an option to donate to the build a wall fund. I'd bet they hit 5 Billion the first year.


No, don't give them a reason to tax more. Make them cut waste to get the money, there is more than enough for the wall and much more.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone have serious issue due to the Government shutting down. Seems around here no one has noticed.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Anyone have serious issue due to the Government shutting down. Seems around here no one has noticed.


That's because the free stuff is still being given out freely and the ta payer is still paying. The government hasn't shut down at all, their just screwing with the people more.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When did they shut the government down??? :vs_OMG:


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

This is a good read and a very interesting perspective on the shutdown. It's quite possible much can be achieved while non essential personnel are on furlough.

https://dailycaller.com/2019/01/14/smoke-out-resistance/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent article. I hope it’s true, trump reads it and it has follow through. 

And the writer is spot on about the mind set of the Governement worker.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If we gave up $40 for the wall here is how it would go. Liberals would file a court case. Court would rule the money should go to resetting those crossing the boarder around the US.
Wall does not get built. Every time we give money for education it ends up in teacher pockets . same with every program that had good intentions .


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Piratesailor said:


> Excellent article. I hope it's true, trump reads it and it has follow through.
> 
> And the writer is spot on about the mind set of the Governement worker.


The President tweeted the link to this article earlier today.

Here is a copy of the tweet from qmap:

T-4133
Donald J. Trump
15 Jan 2019 - 7:02:10 AM
Worth the read.

I'm A Senior Trump Official, And I Hope A Long Shutdown Smokes Out The Resistance https://t.co/6ahfOlyl5K via @dailycaller
- Donald Trump Jr. (@DonaldJTrumpJr) January 14, 2019

Looks like DJTJr tweeted the link first and the President re-tweeted.

I too hope he read it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> If we gave up $40 for the wall here is how it would go. Liberals would file a court case. Court would rule the money should go to resetting those crossing the boarder around the US.
> Wall does not get built. Every time we give money for education it ends up in teacher pockets . same with every program that had good intentions .


Solution = Civil War

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

They should just stay out while to people build a new government of the people, by the people and for the people. Once that's done they can expect a pink slip in the mail with a severance mint.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> They should just stay out while to people build a new government of the people, by the people and for the people. Once that's done they can expect a pink slip in the mail with a severance mint.


In irder to do that we need to vote out all the current occupants of the house and senate.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> In irder to do that we need to vote out all the current occupants of the house and senate.


That sounds good in theory, but to do that with our two party system I would be forced to vote for the democrat running against my Republican Senator who while I may not agree with on everything, holds views much closer to mine than whatever Communist the Democrats run against her.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Or as a friend says... term limits. 

2 terms in office. 
2 terms in jail.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

95%!
95% of the EPA is furloughed, THAT tells you how many we do not need nor EVER needed!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe I am missing the big picture, may be insensitive maybe just an ass. But shutting down the government for a record amount of time has not effect our life one bit .
Now for the Air traffic controllers. I would like to ask your Union where all this concern was when you broke the LAW and went on strike , when you knew full well what the out come would be. You wanted to make like had for a President and got burned.
You had no concern for peoples safety then why now? Did you think we forgot about you.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe I am missing the big picture, may be insensitive maybe just an ass. But shutting down the government for a record amount of time has not effect our life one bit .
> Now for the Air traffic controllers. I would like to ask your Union where all this concern was when you broke the LAW and went on strike , when you knew full well what the out come would be. You wanted to make like had for a President and got burned.
> You had no concern for peoples safety then why now? Did you think we forgot about you.


There aren't any PATCO controllers left... the last of them retired long ago. NATCA isn't half the union PATCO was... they're a bunch of sissy cry babies. You did hear the controllers lost their lawsuit, right?

Most controllers make enough money to have a decent savings account for times like this. If they don't then maybe this lesson will teach them something about saving money.

You're right, our lives haven't been affected one bit from this shutdown.

And as far as the TSA goes, I think we should get rid of the entire bunch of them. Make the airline provide their own security. Why should people's tax dollars fund a service that many people don't even use?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> There aren't any PATCO controllers left... the last of them retired long ago. NATCA isn't half the union PATCO was... they're a bunch of sissy cry babies. You did hear the controllers lost their lawsuit, right?
> 
> Most controllers make enough money to have a decent savings account for times like this. If they don't then maybe this lesson will teach them something about saving money.
> 
> ...


Don't use and don't fly because of the TSA.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I forgot the TSA on my last list of boondoggle alphabet soup agencies I don't want to pay for... don't want to pay for an entire fear inspired agency that violates the person and rights of every American citizen. The way to beat terrorism is to live as free men and women.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MikeTango said:


> There aren't any PATCO controllers left... the last of them retired long ago. NATCA isn't half the union PATCO was... they're a bunch of sissy cry babies. You did hear the controllers lost their lawsuit, right?
> 
> Most controllers make enough money to have a decent savings account for times like this. If they don't then maybe this lesson will teach them something about saving money.
> 
> ...


that and a decent credit rating and relationship >>>> the banks and mortgage companies are making allowances for the FEDs working without a paychek and laid off - your mortage and car payments are the biggest hit on a paychek - if you can't scrap up enough to eat on and pay utilities that's damn poor budgeting .....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Don't use and don't fly because of the TSA.


Neither do I, but probably not for the same reason.

The last time I flew you could walk into the terminal, show them your receipt and be ushered into the boarding area. You usually sat for ten to fifteen minutes, and that was the problem. I hate to wait, and I get antsy.

Then they started frisking people. I've been frisked enough, thank you. And I could magically guess that I would be picked for a totally "random" intensive frisking.

The TSA is technically "guilty until proven innocent." I've lived my whole life in Wisconsin, not Tehran. We pay taxes to field the best military on the planet, and I doubt that a five-dollar-per-hour TSA 'agent' is going stop a suicide bomber by patting his jeans and smelling his shoes.

Consider it wacky, but I don't like to be touched unless the redhead insists on it. My wife flies with friends routinely to the Caribbean, and thinks nothing of the procedure.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Having a LapBand, every time I get scanned, I get the "pat down", and have seen the areas of concern on the screen. IT USUALLY flags the WRONG SIDE.
My "port" is on my left side ribs, and the band has a tube that goes to the port. The TSA have concentrated their pat down on the ight side, more than half the time.
I also had some coffee sealed in mylar, from Houston, and that got flagged repeatedly. HA. 
And, YOU MUST purchase our water, don't even think of bringing in a bottle of water.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

How did we ever get by without the TSA before 9/11? 

And the patriot act? 

How much MORE government did we end with after 9/11?

Conspiracy theories? Sounds like a term the c_IA came up with.


But you’ve got to wonder...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Eliminate the TSA
I've said it before and I'll say it again.
Eliminate the TSA


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let’s also eliminate 1/4 of the 400 to 500 alphabet agencies.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I agree. It's the job of the Senate and Congress to make laws, not the bureaucracy.

If you have enough time to fly to Porta Rico, you have enough time to stay home and do your elected job.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> that and a decent credit rating and relationship >>>> the banks and mortgage companies are making allowances for the FEDs working without a paychek and laid off - your mortage and car payments are the biggest hit on a paychek - if you can't scrap up enough to eat on and pay utilities that's damn poor budgeting .....


The key there is to stay out of debt to begin with. If you can't afford it now, don't buy it. I drive a nice vehicle. People ask me "how do you afford the payments each month?" Well, it is easy to afford the payments each month, because there are no payments each month. I bought it cash on the barrelhead. I live by the principle. I don't start each month wondering how I am going to afford the payment on &#8230;..whatever.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> The key there is to stay out of debt to begin with. If you can't afford it now, don't buy it. I drive a nice vehicle. People ask me "how do you afford the payments each month?" Well, it is easy to afford the payments each month, because there are no payments each month. I bought it cash on the barrelhead. I live by the principle. I don't start each month wondering how I am going to afford the payment on &#8230;..whatever.


The only way to live. I owe nobody NUTHIN'... and when my money rolls in every month, it rolls into my pocket.


----------

